# Steven Jackson To Speak At Roland imagiNATION During Las Vegas SGIA Expo



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Steven Jackson, sales rep, educator, and trainer for Stahls’ Equipment, is scheduled to speak at Roland’s imagiNATION 2014, a one-day inkjet user conference scheduled for Oct. 21 during the Specialty Graphic Imaging Association (SGIA) Expo at the Las Vegas Convention Center.

Jackson’s session runs from 2:45 to 4 p.m. and is entitled “Expanding Into Apparel Decoration with Your Roland Printer/Cutter.” This class will cover how to select the right media for different garments, how to set up jobs for success, what the operational costs are, and how much to charge for each type of job.

Registered Roland printer owners and users are invited to attend imagiNATION 2014. The registration fee is $195 per person. Only $49 when you register by May 31st. MORE INFO


----------

